

It's Left-wing prats who are defending our freedoms - ColinWright
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/10263356/Its-Left-wing-prats-who-are-defending-our-freedoms.html

======
junto
This is actually one of the best articles I've read on the subject. I hope it
wakes the traditional conservative educated middle classes in the UK, who to-
date have been scarily quiet.

------
PhantomGremlin
I don't think the libtards in the USA (our equivalent of left-wing prats in
the UK) have been very active. If this stuff had become known during Bush's
presidency, we would have:

1) incessant calls for impeachment 2) Nightline counting day xxx of the
"constitutional crisis" 3) manufactured outrage on the evening news 4) daily
apoplexy on the topic from all the talking heads

But we have very little of that from the mainstream media. Obama is their guy,
so he pretty much gets a free pass. Nancy Pelosi doesn't have any problem with
any of this.

There's at least some hope for the USA. HN has linked to innumerable articles
about this, and most posters here do see the problem.

------
001sky
_It 's Left-wing prats who are defending our freedoms_

(Published title).

~~~
ColinWright
I hear what you say, and I half agree with you. It's probably that the
moderators will agree with you and change it, but I'm quoting the final line,
which seems a more accurate reflection of the apparent purpose of the piece,
rather than the title, which seems less indicative.

